# Chicken randomly walks backwards.



## Chicken555 (7 mo ago)

One of my chickens has a weird habit of just randomly walking backwards, like there is something on her head which she is trying to get away from or something. Other than this she is healthy and normal, but why is she doing this? I took a video of it today, here is the link:Crazy chicken walking backwards


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like she's also tucking her head. That usually points at a vitamin E or selenium deficiency. You can get vitamin E anywhere that sells vitamins. To play it safe make sure it contains selenium. Give a single capsule a day. 

Just poke the capsule and squirt it in her mouth. She'll hate you for it for a while.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Your chicken may be lacking Vitamin E, selenium, or both according to this article.








Why Do Chickens Walk Backwards? One Way To Stop This! - Animal Dome


Having an animal or poultry at your home is difficult since they are unable to express emotions, leaving you perplexed by their acts. Like all animals,




animaldome.com


----------

